# Yea for Alabama!!



## coffeecreek (May 10, 2013)

Alabama pass a law TODAY making it legal to make wine and brew beer in the state.:sausage:
It's the last and 50th state to do so.:yahoo:


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 10, 2013)

The buckle of the belt has broken!   Yea!!


----------



## bdawg (May 11, 2013)

It's about time!


----------



## kathrynn (May 11, 2013)

Are we not the last state to do this?  I am excited...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## coffeecreek (May 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Are we not the last state to do this?  I am excited...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the very last state.
I love brewing as much as smoking and hope to retire back home in Alabama in a few years. Sure am glad it passed.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 12, 2013)

It is about time BDawg!  A little late to the party but it inspired me to get back into brewing after a 20 yr break.

BTW ...Pearly Gates in HSV sells brew supplies. It isn't the nicest place in the world but they had a replacement hydrometer and just about everything else you'll need.


----------

